# Elite Option 7



## GillCommander (Jan 14, 2017)

Did anyone get to shoot this bow at ATA?


----------



## Al.hunter (Jan 14, 2017)

I stopped by the local archery shop today and was able to shoot it.  Very sweet shooting bow.  Very smooth on the draw and shot.  Hands down the fastest bow Elite has ever made.  Was not sure how much I liked the looks of it until I saw it in person and held it.  The grip is awesome!!


----------



## GillCommander (Jan 14, 2017)

Al.hunter thank you for the info. I found a dealer close to home and im going to go check it out.


----------



## JSnake (Jan 17, 2017)

I'm interested to shoot this bow as well. Have to take one for a spin sometime this spring.


----------



## bukhuntr (Jan 27, 2017)

I shot it and if you like Hoyt, you'll like it.  Didn't really feel like the Elite that I fell in love with.  Draw cycle and back wall felt like my Hoyt, grip is an Elite.


----------



## Ihunt (Jan 27, 2017)

bukhuntr said:


> Draw cycle and back wall felt like my Hoyt, grip is an Elite.



And price is Carbon!


----------



## 3darcher (Feb 8, 2017)

Feels like a Hoyt.  Not the usual draw cycle that an elite is known for


----------

